# Ben at 12 months old and counting - the adventure continues



## cgriffin

Ben ( Harborview Tugging At My Heart Strings) turned 1. year yesterday, so I suppose I am officially kicked out of the puppy forum.

Here is a photo overload - but I love this boy


----------



## lhowemt

He is so photogenic!


----------



## rooroch

What a lovely boy. I love his head and expression. Beautiful photos. I have just bought mine the same toy as your purple one!! Grit plays beautifully with his and Glitter (lab) has eaten the 3 tails of her's!!


----------



## KayBee

Wow! Ben is gorgeous.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

just beautiful!!


----------



## pb2b

He is so gorgeous!!! He has definitely mastered the majestic look.

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Bentman2

Ben has a lot of coat for this early in the fall. I would have thought he would have blown his coat this summer. The weather is just starting to be cold here in Virginia. Ben is absolutely handsome. Very nice looking boy. How much does Ben weight in this picture?


----------



## Melakat

Happy Birthday Ben - you are such a handsome boy!


----------



## Bwilson

Happy Birthday Ben what a beautiful boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Yay I found you. There is no such thing as photo overload with Benny. He's so beautiful in each picture. I'm looking forward to more Benny stories in your new thread


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 
I hated having to leave the puppy forum - I did post there yesterday with a birthday photo, video and his 'cake'. Sigh........ puppyhood is so fleeting. 

On my bathroom scale at home with me holding his big self, he weight in at 68 pounds yesterday. I am not sure how accurate that is though. I will have to take our dachshund for his yearly shots soon and will take Ben along to be weighed. Report will follow then. 
About the coat, he did totally blow his coat the beginning of summer. He is shedding now and is getting in his winter and adult coat. Yes, he already has a lot of coat - I am amazed. 

Ben is a total joy, so sweet and extremely funny


----------



## swishywagga

Welcome to the big boys forum Benny, all your photos are stunning!. Looking forward to following your new adventures x


----------



## DanaRuns

Happy Birthday, Ben!

He's a gorgeous boy, and has a very dignified expression and posture.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday to handsome Ben!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all 

Here are a couple of pics of Ben's birthday biscuits and 'cake' and I will post the recipe for anybody who is looking for an easy and yummy recipe.

For cake, I used two biscuits stacked on top of each other, Kong doggie spray cheese in the middle and a '1' sprayed on top of it. Ben loved it - both boys love the biscuits.

Recipe ( it says 'batter' in here but it is actually a dough that can be rolled out and cookie cutters for the shapes. It is a lot of dough, I froze half of mine and these cookies I made are big. I also substituted brown rice flour for the wheat flour. And I decided not to add extra cheese and bacon on top. )


Cheese, Apple, Bacon biscuits:

3 cups whole wheat flour
1/3 cup applesauce
2 Tbsp. softened butter
2 Tbsp. olive oil
8 oz. shredded cheddar cheese
1 large apple—cored, peeled, and grated
2 Tbsp. dried parsley
3 Tbsp. bacon bits
1 c. milk
Extra cheese and bacon bits for topping if desired.

Preheat oven to 350° F. Whip together applesauce, butter and olive oil in a mixing bowl. Add milk to the applesauce mixture and mix more. Slowly add in flour, grated apple, cheese, parsley and bacon bits until batter is smooth. Spoon mixture into the molds. Top with extra cheese and bacon bits if desired. Bake for 20-30 minutes until golden brown. If wanted crispier, let bake an additional 10 - 15 minutes. Remove from oven, allow to cool and pop out of molds. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## swishywagga

Aunt Christa, I gave mum the list of ingredients for the dog biscuits, they look really yummy, can you hear my tummy rumbling?.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, we cannot have your tummy rumble. I hope your mum will be able to make the biscuits for you soon - if not, you just have to come and visit and have some of ours


----------



## mddolson

Welcome to the grown ups. LOL
How could you not love him, he's adorable!

Looking at the biscuit recipe, are you sure they're for dogs? 
Cheese, apple sauce, bacon bits: sounds delicious for humans! 

Mike D


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I told my husband that he could actually eat the biscuits without worries - he asked me if I tried one. Not yet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday Benny!

Great pictures Christa, he is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## JordanWalker

Ben is such a handsome boy. I like all of his selfie pics. He seems that he likes to pose. Anyway, Happy birthday big boy. Stay handsome as you are.


----------



## hubbub

Happy belated birthday Benny! I'm excited to keep up with the antics of you and Dachsi


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, all
> I hated having to leave the puppy forum - I did post there yesterday with a birthday photo, video and his 'cake'. Sigh........ puppyhood is so fleeting.
> 
> On my bathroom scale at home with me holding his big self, he weight in at 68 pounds yesterday. I am not sure how accurate that is though. I will have to take our dachshund for his yearly shots soon and will take Ben along to be weighed. Report will follow then.
> About the coat, he did totally blow his coat the beginning of summer. He is shedding now and is getting in his winter and adult coat. Yes, he already has a lot of coat - I am amazed.
> 
> Ben is a total joy, so sweet and extremely funny


 
You are so fortunate to have such a handsome looking boy. He certainly is show quality. What breeder did you get him from? I am just amazed about his coat. Bentley is 18 months old now and don't not have the coat Ben has. Do you groom him? :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all  

Ben and Dachsi are still munching on the homemade biscuits - keeping them in the fridge. I think they will last a long time. 

Bentman2: Ben is from Harborview golden retrievers in Erie, PA. I could not be happier with him and Jennifer Craig for a breeder. 

I brush him myself, not taking him to a groomer and I just do a basic job, nothing fancy, I use a slicker brush. He sure is a hairy monster, LOL - monster meant in a loving way though, haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Harborview boys and girls are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## cgriffin

I should probably also add, I still use puppy shampoo on Ben and I only bathe him as needed, no more often than once a month and most of the time it is more like every 6 weeks. Going into winter now, he will only get a bath if he gets really dirty and stinky - I don't want him to catch a cold or dry out his skin too much with bathing since the heater being on in cold weather, dries out skin as well.

Right now he is still on Pro Plan Focus Large breed puppy formula, but I am switching to something else once this bag is finished. I am not too sure yet what I will switch too.

As far as supplements go, I don't do supplements since I don't think the dogs really need them unless they have a problem. I do add one entire raw egg, once daily to his food - 4 times a week. It does wonders for his skin and coat!

Oops forgot, I also use Bragg's ACV in his food once daily when I notice that he gets itchy feet from too much wet and also yeasty ears. He had a problem with that swimming so much this past summer. The ACV really helped.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Christa, Benny and Dachsi, hope you all have a wonderful weekend together x


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you Mr. B and Nicky, we wish you the same


----------



## HolDaisy

Gorgeous photos of your handsome Benny  Looks like he had a great day and his cake is brilliant!


----------



## name44

Handsome dog! He looks very healthy and strong. Love his colors.


----------



## rik6230

Great pictures and a beautiful Golden !


----------



## cgriffin

The boys had an early small play session this morning. I wish I had their energy, LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoJ8rEBMuiI


----------



## swishywagga

Great video, your boys look wonderful together!


----------



## chloesmomMI

He's so handsome!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great video of your two lovely boys, they must have so much fun together  I remember when Ben was smaller than Dachsi!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks 

Oh yes, the days where Ben was smaller than Dachsi - hard to believe now 

But Ben is still up to his silly antics with the dog beds. Yesterday evening he squeezed himself into the small dog bed again, then decided to try out the bigger bed. That boy makes me laugh


----------



## MercyMom

cgriffin said:


> Ben ( Harborview Tugging At My Heart Strings) turned 1. year yesterday, so I suppose I am officially kicked out of the puppy forum.
> 
> Here is a photo overload - but I love this boy


Wow! What a gorgeous handsome boy he turned out to be!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing everybody a Happy Thanksgiving  Dachsi was not cooperating for a photo as usual haha.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Thanksgiving Handsome Ben And Family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your boys!


----------



## hubbub

Dachsi is thankful he didn't have to have his picture made


----------



## Jtesk

Ben if fantastic.


----------



## Jtesk

Ben is fantastic.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben enjoyed his first Thanksgiving and the turkey breast meat  He spent most of the time in kitchen with me, following me around and he had an ever present tennis ball with him, bouncing it around the kitchen for entertainment, LOL. He is too funny 
I really had to watch my step that day with him and Dachsi being underfoot in the kitchen. 

Here are a few photos taken of the boys the day before Thanksgiving. 

We usually spend several hours a day outside and the boys enjoy it - well Dachsi does when it is not cold or raining, LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your boys Christa.
Ben is such a handsome boy and Dachsi is too cute!
The first one of Ben and the last one of Dachsi are my favorites, they are really great shots. 

I hear you about having to watch your step in the kitchen with the boys and to think a tennis ball was added into the mix. My two were hanging out there in my kitchen and it was quite the obstacle course. If I had dropped something, they would have would have found a safer spot a little further out but still close enough not to miss out on any of the action.


----------



## GoldenGirl28

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, glad you had a great thanksgiving and Ben enjoyed the turkey


----------



## *Laura*

Christa, beautiful pictures of your boys  The last two pictures are gorgeous!!!


----------



## JMME

He sure is handsome! I love his coloring


----------



## Wrigleysmom

He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## mddolson

Fabulous pics of Ben, he's a handsome boy!

Mike d


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you 

Ben wants to wish everybody a great Sunday


----------



## swishywagga

Hi handsome, I hope you have a great Sunday too!


----------



## cgriffin

Took some photos of the boys this morning. They were watching the deer come through, a play session with some wrestling and of course a good roll in the yard 

No Christmas photos yet - not sure they will hold still enough long enough, hahaha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your handsome boys Christa.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful photos Ben and Dachsi look stunning!


----------



## hubbub

What a pair of cuties! I couldn't help but notice the pine straw in Ben's tail. I remember picking needles out of Hannah's tail and front leg feathers regularly this time of year


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What cuties!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful boys!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies 

Yep, Hubbub. I had to put straw out because it is so muddy in the yard and Ben carries so much into the house via tail or other body parts, LOL.


----------



## *Laura*

Beautiful pictures of your boys Christa. Ben is so handsome and Daschi always steals my heart


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Laura 

My little snoozer last night


----------



## cgriffin

....and this morning, I just took this photo and Ben just has such a kissable face - love my boy :--heart:


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> ....and this morning, I just took this photo and Ben just has such a kissable face - love my boy :--heart:


He certainly does, send me over some Christmas kisses Benny x


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> ....and this morning, I just took this photo and Ben just has such a kissable face - love my boy :--heart:


Yea, Ben is a nice looking boy. He and Bentley have similar coats, now that Bentley has recovered some of his from the summer. Did Ben lose much of his coat during the summer? What kibble are you feeding Ben? I have Bentley on Blue Wilderness (Salmon) which is grain free. 

:wavey:


----------



## Neeko13

Ben is so handsome....reminds me of my Neeko.....love all his pics!!!!:::


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all 
I remember me asking you about where you got Neeko, LOL, because I liked his look 

Bentman2: I am still finishing up the last bag of Pro Plan Large breed puppy formula but am getting ready to switch foods to adult food. I also picked a salmon grain free formula to switch Ben to but it is not Blue Wilderness. 
Ben blew his coat in early summer, and now he is still shedding quite a bit getting in his winter coat but he is one fuzzy hairy pup - maybe the raw egg once daily for 4 days a week is making the difference in keeping his coat dense and long. I started the raw egg in May or June, I believe.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Benny! He looks so cosy on the sleepy pic, he's sleeping on the sofa just like Sammy does, resting his pretty little head on the arm


----------



## cubbysan

I have not seen pictures of him in quite a while. He is beautiful. Love his coat.


----------



## Max's Dad

Ben is very handsome, and his coat is coming in very nicely.


----------



## Doug

Oh Benny what a simply stunning boy you are!
What a star (inside and out)


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you 

Never a dull moment around here. Last night Ben was standing up at the recliner that Dachsi lays on most of the time. Then Ben tried to get on the recliner climbing over the arm rest, LOL. He might have a big body of an adult but the puppy is still in there, LOL. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-T57reu5hQ


----------



## lhowemt

He poses so wonderfully for the camera!


----------



## hubbub

What a nut! But gotta love him!!


----------



## swishywagga

Ben just gives me the biggest smile!


----------



## ghanson

beautiful golden.


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny was less than thrilled with me putting this hat on him, LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hahaha how adorable!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw love the video of him haha! I also adore his festive hat, he's too cute. I love that expression they pull when they're not amused with something, he looks like he's saying 'Ah Mom you've embarrassed me now!' - bless him


----------



## hubbub

I wanted to add that Ben's picture in the hat makes me giggle - a lot!  So, I'm loving it as your new avatar picture.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, it makes me giggle too, hahaha. I have not been able to get him to wear it since, haha. I am trying to get pics of him with his Christmas bandana, I have one for Dachsi as well but both are not cooperating so far. I will keep trying, LOL.

Ben has been great in leaving the tree and the decorations alone - good boy 

Merry Christmas everybody ! Thanks so much for visiting with us in Ben's thread 

Here is a photo without boys - maybe I will get one with the two sillies actually in it, haha. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Doug

OOOOooo! What a beautiful tree 
MERRY Christmas to you Christa, beautiful Benny, dashing Dachsi... Tobs and Thunder too. 
Thank you for kindly sharing your fabulous boys with us as they brighten our days


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas Christa, Benny, Dachsi and Family. Have a wonderful time x


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas 

The boys had a blast opening presents last night. We give presents on Christmas Eve as in the German tradition I grew up with.

So many toys - they did not know which one to play with first. The photos are of the boys tuckered out from opening presents and playing  The two fishes were the ones they decided to go to sleep with, LOL. 
Happy boys


----------



## KathyL

Merry Christmas to you and all. I love your tree with the fireplace there, just looks so Christmas perfect. Then I see the picture of the boys passed out -- "visions of sugar plums dancing . . .". That's proof of a good time.


----------



## cgriffin

I managed to get a couple of photos of the boys in their Christmas bandanas. Dachsi's is a bit big - he had that one from last year. 
They were not too thrilled about modeling and holding still, hahaha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas Miss Christa.
Your tree is beautiful. 

Looks like Dachsi and Benny had a great Christmas, enjoyed the pictures of them.


----------



## pb2b

Great photos and your avatar makes me laugh out loud every time I see it!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Christa, Benny, Dachsi and Family, hugs and rubs from your number one fans across the pond x


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Nicky and Barnaby and family, wishing the same to you. 

After only 4 hours of sleep, the Benny decided it was time for mommy to get up. He got on the bed, gave me kisses, cuddled into my arm and when I did not get up, he threw himself across me, licked some more till I got up, LOL.

Wishing everybody a happy and healthy New Year 2015


----------



## lhowemt

Hahaha, good boy Benny! Time to welcome in the New Year, hope you, Dachsi and your whole family habe a nice day.


----------



## hubbub

You guys are party animals - 4 hours of sleep  Happy New year to you all too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy new year to you, Ben, Dachsi and the rest of your family, hope that it's a great one for you. Love the Christmas photos too, glad you had a good time 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I hope everybody entered the new year renewed and happy!

I was playing around with my new phone and took some photos of the boys 

Talk about the many silly faces of the Benny, hahaha. From sitting on the couch next to me, to a roll in the mud to I want a treat and now I am peeved because you took my photo instead - to Dachsi sitting pretty but Ben bugging him to boys lounging on or off the loveseat after a play session, hahaha  Never a dull moment around here


----------



## swishywagga

Ha ha such lovely photos, I think that maybe a Ben and Dachsi calendar would be a good idea. The beautiful photo of Benny in his Santa hat would make a perfect December!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos, I love the facial expressions of Ben! He looks so cuddly


----------



## cgriffin

Today is Ben's first Gotcha Day 

I don't have photos of the trip since I was travelling alone and in all the excitement and then stressful trip - I did not even think of my camera.

The first photo is when Ben and I arrived back in Nashville and got into the car getting ready to drive home - my husband took that photo. How small and cute the Benny was <3

Happy Gotcha Day, sweet Benny  We love you so much


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day Ben and Christa!

He's such a gorgeous boy.
May you two have many years of love and happiness!


----------



## hubbub

Happy Gotcha Day indeed! What a bundle of love and joy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day, Ben!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Gotcha Day Benny, we love you sweetie x


----------



## Doug

Oh Benny HAPPY gotcha day!
What a very special time that was, a time of hope, healing and love.


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Kissable wants to wish everybody a great weekend


----------



## hubbub

Smooooches right back to you Benny!


----------



## pb2b

Smoooooooooch!!!


----------



## Melakat

Have a great weekend handsome boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Have a great weekend Benny and family, sending big smooches across the pond!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry I missed your gotcha day handsome Benny! I hope you had a great day with your Mom. You've grown up into such a beautiul and clever boy and I just love the baby photo of you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

We had our first little snow of the season. I took this video this morning. I was too late to catch the Benny zoomies, LOL. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPPu10hY_8E


----------



## hubbub

That looks like a nice snow - enough to look pretty, but hopefully keep the power on  I know the deer appreciate having a bit of corn out for them too - they are beautiful and it's so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful video!


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a cute video, it looks like Ben enjoyed himself.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow! Your boy is so beautiful!!


----------



## cgriffin

Our snow did not last long - it was gone by 2 in the afternoon. Ben had fun while it lasted, Dachsi not so much, LOL. 

Here are a couple more snow photos.


----------



## Bentman2

Ben is a very nice looking boy. His coat is very similar in color to Bentley's. Ben has a longer coat I think. Genetics must have a large part to play in length of coat and density of coat. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, yes, he comes from heavy conformation show coat dogs.


----------



## pb2b

He really likes modeling ? He sure is beautiful!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, yes, he has always been a poser, LOL.


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Poser aka "I know that I am beautiful" takes my breath away when he stands in the yard like this - seems to be one of his favorite poses these days, LOL.


----------



## dborgers

That's a handsome fella there ... 

Rudy says "I wanna play with him!!!"


----------



## swishywagga

Christa he is so beautiful, his expression is priceless!


----------



## cgriffin

I took this video a few days ago when we had some dry and mild weather. 
I think Ben's name could possibly be "Floppy" or "Rag doll", he cracks me up 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVXbgWB6WFw


----------



## HolDaisy

Loved the video of your happy boys! Ben reminds me of Sammy with his fluffy tummy lying on his back  I always remember when he was smaller than Dachsi, where did the time go?!


----------



## swishywagga

Great video, love the way that Dachsi shows Benny he is the boss!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing everybody a beautiful weekend - we will be enjoying a mild day again today


----------



## dborgers

What a handsome guy!! 

Wishing you a nice weekend too


----------



## swishywagga

Have a wonderful weekend Christa, Benny and Dachsi!


----------



## hubbub

Enjoy these beautiful days!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks!
Yeah, winter will make a comeback by next Thursday, ugh. But, hey, it is only February, we should be grateful for every mild day we get, haha.


----------



## hubbub

You sound like me  Complaints about cold weather in January...well, it's called winter for a reason  Soon enough we complain about the ruthless heat of summer...


----------



## cgriffin

I took this photo today - was only in the 30s, wind chill in the 20s but the boys were having fun. The photo may be a bit blurred - slow me or fast Ben? hahaha, but I love the expression of sheer joy on his face


----------



## hubbub

I have one in this vein of Hannah as a very young pup. Despite being blurry, it's one of my favorite pictures, like this one of Ben, the joy just oozes from the image


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Benny you are so handsome!


----------



## Karen519

*Ben*

Your Ben is just gorgeous! 

He can't take a bad picture!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ben you are so handsome boy. Sorry I've just found your thread :doh:. Aren't you make your mama happy!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all. 
LOL, don't worry about it - it took me a long time to find Charlie's thread, haha. I am also so glad that Charlie is giving you so much joy  
We will never forget or stop loving our passed on babies, they are always on our minds, but we always have more love to give. Life would be so lonely without the unconditional love of a fur baby.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy Ben!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben loves watching helicopters and planes go by, so I took this little video of him watching. He is just too darn cute 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf75626tDSo


----------



## Rundlemtn

Such a stunner! He's beautiful the way he moves!


----------



## Melakat

I love seeing Goldens with their Happy Face on


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

cgriffin said:


> Ben loves watching helicopters and planes go by, so I took this little video of him watching. He is just too darn cute
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf75626tDSo


Charlie loves watching planes and birds, and would love Ben's big yard too.


----------



## swishywagga

Cuteness overload! , we love you Benny x


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

cgriffin said:


> Ben loves watching helicopters and planes go by, so I took this little video of him watching. He is just too darn cute
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf75626tDSo


I like the look he gives you at the 18 sec mark. Sort of "momma I want one of those". Cute as it gets.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ben is such a beautiful boy. 
Cute watching him looking at the helicopter, wondering what was he was thinking...


----------



## dborgers

I wonder if Ben is thinking "that sure is a noisy bird!!"


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and Dachsi want to wish a Happy Valentines Day 

Ben is a pro - first photo I took was a winner - took several of Dachsi and picked one where he did not give me the stink eye, LOL. 

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Valentine's day boys, you look so handsome in your bandanas.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Valentine's Day Benny and Dachsi (and Christa) You both are very adorable in your bandanas


----------



## xooxlinds

*Eli is a flirt!!*

Eli flirts with my friend lauren, as well as my boyfriend, Jordan! Eli is such a cuddlebug - He is 17 weeks and 2 days old already!! Boy do they grow so fast!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Uh, thanks I think. I guess you used my thread to show off your pup, LOL. 


We had about 2-3 inches of ice and then another half inch of snow today. Ben was having a blast, Dachsi not so much and was quick to hurry back into the house.


----------



## Tripp43

Love all the photos and videos of your beautiful duo Ben and Dachsi. Looks like they have a great friendship and a nice big garden to play in...lucky doggies. 
Ben is just adorable, love the shape of his sweet head. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Benny you look very handsome, so glad you had 'Snow' much fun!


----------



## sniz

loving the snow, good boy


----------



## Willia

So beutiful


----------



## cgriffin

We got more snow over night and this morning. Ben is happy, but he also does not stay out as long, which is good, it being so darn cold. 
Dachsi did not join us for a walk this morning, the little prince prefers staying in bed, LOL. 
Here are a couple of photos of Ben in the snow and Dachsi in bed


----------



## swishywagga

Haha Mr D has the right idea keeping warm under the covers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm with you Dachsi, I'd much rather stay in bed under the covers where it's warm than going out in the cold.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Christa
Sheldon ain't liking the snow. We've had frigid cold temperatures and Sheldon
can't wait to come in after he does his business.
Love your photos of Ben He's one of my favorites for sure
Barbara


----------



## HolDaisy

Look like Ben is enjoying the snow  Dachsi looks so cosy in his bed, aww.


----------



## swishywagga

Hope that you're all having a great weekend and that Benny is still enjoying the snow!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, I hope you are having a good weekend as well.
Friday, we got heavy snow, then sleet and freezing rain which turned into an all rain event yesterday. It melted some of the snow but it is still white everywhere and having refrozen over night, it is like an ice skating ring outside. I have not been able the walk the boys today so far. Ben and Dachsi even don't get traction out in the yard.
I am hoping for above freezing temps that will at least turn the snow back into slush and get us some traction before the boys get too stir crazy. 
We need to be rid of all this snow and ice!


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Ben is sooo cool


----------



## swishywagga

Wow Benny, you look fabulous, didn't I see you at The Oscar's!


----------



## HolDaisy

Benny! What a cool snowy dude you are


----------



## hubbub

It's good to protect from the snow glare - he's looking happy and, as always, handsome


----------



## The life of Piper

Oh, he's just gorgeous!  happy late b-day Ben!


----------



## solinvictus

He belongs in Hollywolf. Can I have your Pawograph sweet Ben?


----------



## jenspup

I'm fairly new to the forum, and I'm just looking over Ben's thread. He's such a handsome guy! I love all the photos you post....your little Dachi is darling, too.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all 

This is one of my favorite photos of Benny taken recently - sorry no glasses, LOL.


----------



## swishywagga

That's definitely a look fit for Hollywood Benny!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, what a cool avatar picture, sweet boy Ben!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pic of Ben with the sunglasses, looks like he's ready to hit the beach. 

The new pic is beautiful, he's such a handsome boy, he looks so serious.....


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, all. 
Sandy, he was watching Dachsi carefully on the last photo and contemplating pouncing on him - which he did shortly thereafter, LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, all.
> Sandy, he was watching Dachsi carefully on the last photo and contemplating pouncing on him - which he did shortly thereafter, LOL.


Ah, he was plotting his strategy......


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Christa, Benny and Dachsi, Barnaby and I just wanted to stop by and say Hi, hope you're all well and having fun!:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks Nicky and Mr. B, we are doing good - just having been staying busy. Our snow is gone now and it is just pouring rain here since last night. That makes for very bored pups.


----------



## Tripp43

Love your pictures of Ben and Dachsi, they look like the best of friends. Ben is a beautiful Golden (as you know) he's got so much personality in that handsome face. Same goes for you too Dachsi:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that photo of Ben, he's such a handsome young boy!


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Ben is having a big day - his yearly vet check up and he will also get the three year rabies vaccine plus the regular DAPPL , plus heartworm and fecal test. 
I just got done brushing him out really good. This will be his first blood draw, so I will ask for the vet to draw the blood in the room with me present. They usually take the dog in the back to the treatment area for blood draws. 
I wish I had the stuff for it at home, I would just bring a blood sample in. I used to do that with my second Golden 'Sam', and I took it to the clinic I was working in with me and ran it. I am a licensed veterinary technician for those that don't know. I am maintaining my license but I am not working anymore. 

So, I will give a Benny update once I am back home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sure his Vet check will go great today.

Interesting you said they take them in the back to do the blood draws, any particular reason it's done this way?

My Clinic takes the blood draws in front of the owners, guess I thought they were all done this way.


----------



## cgriffin

I think they believe that the dogs will be more cooperative without the owner.
When I was working, I would only take the dogs that were too excited around the owners into the back for blood draws or when the owner flat out said, they did not want to be present. 
My vet is a vet I was working with years ago, I do trust him, but they don't have any licensed techs - so I don't trust the techs there as much. Must be a licensed tech thing, I suppose. The vet does the blood drawing as far as I know - here in Tennessee the vets are really slow of letting techs do what they learned in school. Part of the reason I stopped working besides the lousy pay. 
I know he won't mind me restraining Ben for the exam and procedures. I used to not let Toby and Thunder out of my sight for many years but once they started to have to have surgeries, I did not have a choice and became more relaxed. 

With Ben I am getting anxious again, LOL and I don't want him to have a bad experience with his first blood draw.


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck at the vets today, hope all goes well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cgriffin said:


> I think they believe that the dogs will be more cooperative without the owner.
> When I was working, I would only take the dogs that were too excited around the owners into the back for blood draws or when the owner flat out said, they did not want to be present.
> My vet is a vet I was working with years ago, I do trust him, but they don't have any licensed techs - so I don't trust the techs there as much. Must be a licensed tech thing, I suppose. The vet does the blood drawing as far as I know - here in Tennessee the vets are really slow of letting techs do what they learned in school. Part of the reason I stopped working besides the lousy pay.
> I know he won't mind me restraining Ben for the exam and procedures. I used to not let Toby and Thunder out of my sight for many years but once they started to have to have surgeries, I did not have a choice and became more relaxed.
> 
> With Ben I am getting anxious again, LOL and I don't want him to have a bad experience with his first blood draw.


My guys are just the opposite, they seem to be more relaxed when I am there. I think they would be anxious to a certain degree if they were taken out of the room to another area to have it done. A combination of not knowing where they were going and what would be happening to them. 

I may be overthinking this though.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, my brain is scrambled this afternoon.

Ben did great at the vet office. A lab mix barked at him and he ignored it. Two little yappy dogs yapped at him and he got scared and wanted in my lap, hahaha. He behaved perfectly for his blood draw in the room and his exam and vaccinations, he kind of puckered up while having his temperature taken but held still, LOL. 

For the bad news - he tested positive for Ehrlichia. That was upsetting to hear. He does not have any symptoms but he will be on 2 weeks of Doxycycline. Frontline Plus is obviously not working for us again. After talking to the vet and doing some research, talking to Jennifer - Ben's breeder, we decided to put Ben and Dachsi on Bravecto. That is the new chewable flea and tick preventative that came out. It is suppose to last 3 months long. The reviews are good, Jennifer swears by it - the Harborview crew started it last year and did great, no fleas, ticks or side effects, even in the breeding bitches and stud dogs. Great!
The vet wants me to wait with giving Ben the Bravecto though till the Doxy is done, he is not sure about drug interactions and would rather be safe than sorry. I understand that. 
Toby, Thunder and Dachsi all tested positive for Ehrlichia a few years ago and all got treated with Doxy and then tested negative from then on. None displayed any symptoms so I hope it will be the same with Ben. It is hard for me to think of him having been exposed to that tick borne disease at such an early age already. I HATE ticks! Hopefully the Bravecto will work for us. I am not too keen on combo chewables since Thunder had side effects with Trifexis but I have to try something. So, with the good reviews, it puts my mind at ease a bit. 

The vet will also check into getting Interceptor for us instead of Heartqard - yay, Interceptor should be on the market again by summer. 

Other than that, Ben got praises and compliments and he weighs 74 pounds now but the vet said he is in good condition, not too fat. 

Thanks for reading this and bearing with me. Hug all your fur kids from me


----------



## lhowemt

Aw I am sorry to hear about the ehrlichia, yikes! Hang in there buddy and mama


----------



## swishywagga

Good to hear that Benny did so well at the vets. Sorry that you gave to deal with the Ehrlichia, but you certainly seem to have a good action plan in place. Hugs given and sent back to you all x


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks!

A bittersweet day for us today. We are celebrating Dachsi's birthday but it would officially have been Toby and Thunder's birthday. Toby was actually born on this day but we added Thunder and Dachsi to the same day, since we did not have a birthdate for them but both were estimated to have been born in March. 

Dachsi got several stuffies - Ben got the same, not to be left out but he merrily steals Dachsi's toys as well. Ahhh, children! Dachsi was the same way that age and stole Toby and Thunder's toys 

I will bake some dog biscuits later, I have not had the time yet. I also bought some 'frosty paws' and I am sure they will be a big hit as well. 

On a not so good note, the Benny vomited up his food this morning, so I hope this is not the start to a 2 week ordeal till the Doxycycline is finished.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and all your birthday boys today. I hope Benny manages to keep his food down and that everything settles down for him. Hugs sent to all x


----------



## hubbub

Also hoping that Benny keeps it down :crossfing

But also....sending warm birthday wishes to Dachsi!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Ben is starting to feel better soon.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, so far he has been keeping down the meds and the food and no sign of tummy upset. I am picking up some pro-biotics at the vet's office though, to have on hand just in case. 
Ben and Dachsi are enjoying the homemade doggie cookies 

Wishing everybody a great weekend


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, so far he has been keeping down the meds and the food and no sign of tummy upset. I am picking up some pro-biotics at the vet's office though, to have on hand just in case.
> Ben and Dachsi are enjoying the homemade doggie cookies
> 
> Wishing everybody a great weekend


Glad to hear Benny is ok, the doggie cookies sound lovely. Hope you all have a great weekend too!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, the cookies are the same recipe that I made for Benny's birthday, Nicky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about Ben's diagnosis and upset stomach. 
Great to hear he's doing better, hope he continues to do well. 

Happy Birthday to Dachsi, hope the boys enjoyed the celebration and goodies. 

Y'all have a Great weekend!


----------



## cgriffin

The boys want to wish everybody a Happy St. Patrick's Day 

I had some good laughs and giggles taking these photos, LOL 

Of course, I had to have fun with Dachsi, he did not want to wear Ben's bandana, so I put it on his head - looks like a little granny there


----------



## hubbub

Dachsi is obviously displeased - LOL!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos and hope that you've had a lovely day. I love Ben's fluffy chest, it's just like Sammy's 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, and a belated Happy St Patrick's Day to you. Benny looks wonderful and Dachsi I hope your mom gave you a special treat for making you wear the headscarf!.


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning, Thanks Ladies 

Yep, both boys got a treat for 'holding' still for the photos, LOL. Yep, Dachsi was not too thrilled with the head scarf, hahaha. 

I am already thinking bunny ears again for Easter and last year it was near impossible to get a decent photo of the two, haha. 

Both are sleeping right now, we took a walk and had some playtime  

Ben is doing good on the antibiotics so far... knock on wood.... I do have some probiotics at home in case he gets tummy issues. 

Wishing all of you a great Wednesday


----------



## lhowemt

Torture! Dachsi has claimed he has been tortured and abused with that bandana!  they are both so stinking cute!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Benny Dachsi and Christa, Barnaby and I hope you all have a great weekend!.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you Barnaby and Nicky  I hope you will have a great weekend as well with beautiful spring weather and funny Mr. B. antics


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and Dachsi were providing some entertainment, LOL. 

Too funny, Ben always acts like he cannot jump up on this much lower bed in the spare bedroom when he clears our much higher bed in the master bedroom without problem, LOL. 

Here is the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5dlXFA7JPE


----------



## swishywagga

Love the video, Dachsi looks wonderful. Poor Benny trying to get in on the action!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw cute video, Ben waiting to be lifted onto the bed made me smile because Daisy used to do that. She'd wait to be lifted up if you were watching, but if she fancied a nap any time on her own during the day she soon found her way into the bedrooms and managed to jump up without assistance. I think they just do it as an excuse haha 
Have a great weekend with your boys.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you ladies, and have a great weekend as well


----------



## cgriffin

I talked to the vet the other day and we decided to extend the days of giving Ben the Doxycycline to 28 days instead of 14. 
It was bugging me in the back of my mind and I called the vet and asked him about putting Ben on the meds longer and he double checked with a brand new vet manual he just received and it said "28 days for Ehrlichia". I am so glad I pursued this. Of course, Ben's tummy is not happy about another 2 weeks of antibiotics so I have been having to add probiotics 'fortiflora' to his diet the last couple of days and it does seem to do the trick. 

The Benny is also on the Bravecto now and no side effects so far. I just noticed that the day of ingestion of the flea/tick chewable, both Ben and Dachsi were just a bit more sleepy and sedate but back to their old antics by evening and the next day. I also found a dead tick on Ben, it was not attached anymore but seems like it got killed before it could engorge itself with blood - good, seems to be working on ticks. Let's hope it will prevent any further tick borne diseases. 

Anyway, a couple of photos of Ben


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for Ben's diagnosis, hope it gets clear up with extended med use.
Had fun watching them playing on the bed. And Ben's second picture reminds me so much on my Buddy, the "lip biting" was his favorite pose.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos, sorry he has to stay on the meds a bit longer, but glad you got hold of that nasty tick!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope the meds help him soon. Beautiful photos, he's so handsome!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all  9 days of Doxycycline left - tummy issues are coming up here and there and the Forti flora seems to stay on top of things. 

We spent most of the afternoon and evening outside yesterday again. Too soon, a lot of yard work will pop up and when it starts getting hot, and the boys will be in the air conditioning for the hottest part of the day and I will be mowing in the mornings before the heat starts. 

A couple more photos, could not help myself, LOL.


----------



## swishywagga

Just dropping by to wish you all a very Happy Easter, hoping you all have a lovely weekend. Hugs sent across from me and Mr B!.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you Nicky and Mr. B.  Wishing you a happy Easter as well. 

I am working on getting Easter photos today, LOL, I don't know yet how successful the bunny ears will be but I should at least get a photo with the Easter bandana


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Easter from the boys and me  We had fun taking these photos - well the boys less than me, haha.


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, Benny The Bunny and gorgeous Mr D!.


----------



## rabernet

I'm not sure why I've missed this thread before now, but wow is Ben ever a handsome boy!


----------



## Doug

Ah Benny what a cute bunny you are 
Wishing you all great joy and health this Easter


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw I love the Easter photos, I wanted to get Sammy some bunny ears (he's the only one who will stand still in costume), but I totally forgot. Have a great Easter weekend with your handsome boys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those Easter photos, Happy Easter!


----------



## dborgers

Super cute photos!  Happy Easter from us to you and yours


----------



## Ljilly28

Adorable and funny bunny


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, your Bunnies are really adorable. 
Hope you all had a wonderful Easter.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Benny and family hope you have a nice weekend and that your weather is good so you can resume your pool adventures!


----------



## wiznsox

Ben is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## cgriffin

The pool is open but the weather turned rainy and cooler. No swimming for Ben till we will be able to put the steps into the pool and for that, we will have to go into the pool ourselves. Nope, not doing it when the water temp is in the low 60s.

Ben was really watching us from the deck in front of the sunroom while we were working on the pool. As soon as the cover came off - he stood up and started wagging. He is too funny. 

With all the rain comes the mud. This is what walked in the door after 5 minutes outside by himself:


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, mud glorious mud, hope the weather gets warmer soon. Can't wait for Benny's pool adventures to start again!.


----------



## hubbub

I think he's hoping it will make you install the pool steps earlier


----------



## lhowemt

Ben says "they make neoprene for humans in cold water - mom!" 

Women > Wetsuits > HydroSkin at nrs.com


----------



## CN_Bethany

Wow. Ben is truly a gorgeous dog. I am in awe of him -- it makes me wish even more for my Harborview litter to pull through. Please continue posting pictures of him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ben, you are so funny!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Ben, you're too cute. We can't wait to see your swimming adventures soon and I bet you're so excited too!


----------



## cgriffin

This is a serious message from Ben with a serious face: Have a great weekend, everybody


----------



## CN_Bethany

Ben is one of the most beautiful goldens I've ever seen. Even his serious face makes him look like a model!


----------



## swishywagga

Benny you are so handsome, I hope that you and your family have a lovely weekend too!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha serious Ben you're so handsome  Hope that you're having a great weekend too.


----------



## cgriffin

A little video of Mr. Ben and Dachsi enjoying a rare dry sunny day yesterday - we are back to rain today, yuck. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQcB6M4N9hE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## swishywagga

And over in The UK The Nation holds it's breath in anticipation of Benny's Pool Adventures 2015!.


----------



## Doug

Um Swish I think that you meant...

The WORLD holds it's breath in anticipation of Benny's Pool Adventures 2015!. 

Oh the sparkle in Benny's eyes as he takes his first leap will ooze pure bliss and joy. 
What an adorable boy he is.


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely video, they're so gentle with each other when they play it's just adorable  We're also in anticipation for Benny's pool adventures over here!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, all 
If it was up to Ben, he would be swimming already, LOL. But our weather has not been cooperating at all - only 60s all week and windy, making it feel a lot colder. The rain has not been kind to us either and more on the way today, plus severe storms in the forecast. 

Next week is promising to be better, so I hope the water warms up enough for us to put the steps into the pool and letting Ben swim. We shall see!

Here are a couple more of my favorite photos of the two silly boys 

I hope everybody is having a great weekend with better weather than we are having.


----------



## Daisy123

Ben is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos of your two very handsome boys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet video of those two, the best buddies for sure.


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photos of your beautiful boys!


----------



## cgriffin

Another couple of my favorite photos of the Benny. I managed to shoot the photos before he moved again, LOL. 
The one really cracks me up with the stuffy in his mouth, LOL.


----------



## solinvictus

Lovely pictures of your handsome boy. I love seeing them with their stuffies.


----------



## CN_Bethany

I am marveling over how beautiful Ben is!!! I can't get over him. I can tell he's soo spoiled


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Benny, could you possibly get any cuter!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you 
I know, he is cute no matter what he does, LOL. 

Today, he got to splash in the kiddie pool and..........tomorrow...........I hope he will be able to get into the big pool  And if he does, a video is sure to follow


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos! Bet he loved it in the little pool and fingers crossed he gets to go in the big pool tomorrow


----------



## swishywagga

Yay!, can't wait to see the first swim of the year.


----------



## cgriffin

No swim video as of yet, still early here but I took this video late morning when the Benny was so tired, LOL. 

Brotherly love 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7JtJyXvVtc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cgriffin

Drum roll, please: Ben's first swim of the season and he remembered it all, LOL. 

He jumped in at least four times, he had so much fun 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNwmJt4pF4M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Doug

I have tears of joy rolling down from my cheeks for your lovely boy. :''''''D
His mighty leap almost hit the middle target!
What a good boy for coming to you 
I wonder how long he would swim for if you let him?
Oh happy day!


----------



## swishywagga

Quite simply beautiful, have I told you recently how much we love you Benny xxx


----------



## skyqueen

Wowzers is he one beautiful golden, he looks like a movie star show dog. Love the pictures!


----------



## OutWest

He's such a sweetheart. I love seeing a Golden jump into water. He looks so happy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Yay, Ben got to go swimming! Brilliant video, he's one of the happiest golden boys I've ever seen and that jump is just magical  I bet he'd stay in there all day just splashing around if you let him, he's in his element in the pool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hubbub

I think they should change the phrase from saying someone takes to it like a duck to water TO "takes to it like Ben to water"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

OMG those two videos are so cute, they made me smile. What a fun is having big pool and a golden who loves it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so funny! He just loves the pool!


----------



## cgriffin

I took some more dock diving and swimming photos of the Benny - Ben has not been swimming since Friday. We have had really bad weather with lots of rain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love watching him dive into the pool. 
He sure loves swimming, lucky boy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

That's Ben loving every minute of his swim.
Lucky boy to have an awesome pool.


----------



## swishywagga

Golden perfection, we love you Benny x


----------



## skyqueen

I think he could go to Hollywood and be a movie star dog he is that good looking, kind of like a Robert Redford of dogs, oh my goodness!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing everybody a fun filled Memorial Day weekend 

Ben sure is having fun


----------



## pholter

Happy Happy Birthday Ben!! He is one handsome fellow


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, actually his birthday was on November 16th, I just have not updated the thread title. He just turned 18 months


----------



## Tennyson

Ben is such a beautiful pup. 
Quite confident with the pool.
Love seeing pics of your pups.


----------



## HolDaisy

Brilliant photos of Ben flying into the pool! Love the ones from the back where you can just see 2 paws in the air haha  what a beautiful, happy boy he is. Have a great weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 18 Months Beautiful Benny, thank you for making your family so happy and for giving us a huge smile every time we see and read all about you x


----------



## Doug

What a great shot!
Benny is certainly worthy of super hero status with his mega handsome looks and ability to fly through the air.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben got his swim on again yesterday  Seems like no swimming today - it is pouring rain. Ben could get wet - LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, where did that puppy go who would only put one paw in his little pool!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I know, Nicky! Now, I have a hard time keeping him out, I cannot leave the pool gate open unless I want him to go swimming. He will run out the house and straight to the back gate staring at the pool and whining


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos. I think that Ben is the biggest water-loving golden that I know  it's so sweet!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Benny and Family, hope you all have a wonderful weekend with no bunny chasing so you can get back to your pool adventures soon Ben!.


----------



## Harleysmum

Such great photos.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks  Given recent events, I am not sure if I will post anymore photos. I am still mulling over it. 
Nicky, the Benny is a whiney mess every afternoon, when he runs outside around the time I usually let him swim and he finds out "no swimming for the Benny yet". 

His eye is healing up nicely. Of course Mr. Dachsi thinks he can wrestle with Ben and hang on his face, so I always have to stop him before he latches on to the suture. 

I can remove the suture by day 10, that would be Tuesday, we will see. I don't have suture scissors and right now, that suture is tight. I might have to take him to the vet for suture removal some time during mid week. And then Ben will get the all clear to swim 

Wishing everybody that is still reading this thread a great weekend and Mr. B, some treaties for you and laundry sorting. I know Germany became really hot in temperature suddenly, don't know what the situation is with you all in the UK.

Around here in the South, yep, hot too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Ben's eye is healing up well. 
I know he's looking forward to getting back to swimming.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thanks  Given recent events, I am not sure if I will post anymore photos. I am still mulling over it.
> Nicky, the Benny is a whiney mess every afternoon, when he runs outside around the time I usually let him swim and he finds out "no swimming for the Benny yet".
> 
> His eye is healing up nicely. Of course Mr. Dachsi thinks he can wrestle with Ben and hang on his face, so I always have to stop him before he latches on to the suture.
> 
> I can remove the suture by day 10, that would be Tuesday, we will see. I don't have suture scissors and right now, that suture is tight. I might have to take him to the vet for suture removal some time during mid week. And then Ben will get the all clear to swim
> 
> Wishing everybody that is still reading this thread a great weekend and Mr. B, some treaties for you and laundry sorting. I know Germany became really hot in temperature suddenly, don't know what the situation is with you all in the UK.
> 
> Around here in the South, yep, hot too.


Glad to hear Benny is better, it's been very warm during this last week here. Mr B says to tell Ben to stick to the bunny droppings and not the bunny in future!


----------



## cgriffin

The Benny is back in business with swimming after being laid off for 10 days. He is one happy boy  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZOWa13TayM


----------



## lhowemt

I would SO LOVE to have a pool for our girls.


----------



## cgriffin

Maybe some day if you have the space. We lived here for 2 years before having the pool installed - it had always been a dream of mine and it came true. 
We did not want to go with an inground pool, they are so expensive and I know I would have all kinds of critters swimming in it, LOL. 

If you lived closer, you and your girls would be welcome to come swimming


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely wonderful to see Benny back in action!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful happy Benny  and your pool is lovely!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you! 
The Benny was swimming this afternoon as well. He is still wet and snoozing in the little dog bed right now, LOL. 
Yesterday, Dachsi and I joined Ben but Dachsi was not too thrilled and headed straight for the steps. hahaha

Yeah, I like our pool but my project for this year is to sand and repaint the deck surrounding the pool. Not really looking forward to it though - especially in this heat.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ben is sure having great time in pool. 
Somehow I missed it, what was with Ben's eye?


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks! Oh, Mr. Ben had a run in with a rabbit that made its way into my fenced yard - Dachsi and him chased it through the yard at 3:30 AM when I let them out for a potty break. Bunny got cornered and scratched Ben in the eye. I had to take Ben to the vet first thing in the morning and get it stitched up - was just one stitch thank goodness. All healed up now and the Benny still has not learned his lesson - still wants to chase bunnies out of the yard. Weirdly though, he leaves them alone when we are walking on the property - not his fenced yard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cgriffin said:


> The Benny is back in business with swimming after being laid off for 10 days. He is one happy boy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZOWa13TayM


Ahhhhhhhh, that is one very excited and happy boy to be back swimming in his pool. Lucky boy!

He clearly doesn't like bunnies in his yard, too funny.


----------



## cgriffin

I think if it was not for Dachsi the bunny hunter, Ben would not be chasing the bunnies out of the yard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

cgriffin said:


> I think if it was not for Dachsi the bunny hunter, Ben would not be chasing the bunnies out of the yard.


I dunno what to say, I have a bunny chaser big time. :doh: 
I am glad he is ok now.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks. Oh sure, a bunny running will be instinctual to chase, totally normal. 
I guess I am just disappointed that he actually grabbed the bunny and the bunny died. I did not see any injuries, so the bunny could have died of internal crush injuries from the jaws holding it or just died of fright. 

Toby and Thunder chased bunnies through the fenced yard but they never grabbed one even given the chance. Then Dachsi came along and he killed quite a few so far, the older boys never took part in that. Dachsi grabbed a bunny in front of Ben before but the bunny got away. So, I am calling Dachsi a bad influence, LOL. 

Anyway, yeah, I guess I just love animals and I don't like to see any get hurt. I am just glad that Ben does not chase everything he sees when we are on a walk and he does get some off leash time. His recall is good. Dachsi on the other hand is never off leash because he will chase anything and not stop.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Benny has healed up now and is back to normal. Sammy isn't much of a bunny chaser (thankfully!), but our rottie girl Sadie that we lost a year ago was the ultimate bunny chaser, she was a very cheeky girl and gave us lots of slight panics over the years with her antics! Love to see Ben enjoying swimming, I've never seen a dog love the water as much as he does - it's adorable


----------



## swishywagga

Hello Benny, it's your UK Fan Club here, hope you all have a great weekend. We just can't enough of your amazing splashes will stop back later for a Benny fix!.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Nicky 

Ben was swimming yesterday. Silly boy is starting to enjoy having his face and head under water. He keeps sticking it under water while swimming and he comes out of the water and stands on the first step and just plops in, sinking like a rock being about a foot under the water surface. He comes up, not having swallowed any water and comes out and does it again. I think he will eventually start swimming under water, LOL. I wonder is something went wrong and there is a fish relative somewhere in the blood line? LOL Of course, he still does his flying leaps into the water as well 

I will try to get a video of him plopping in the water with the purpose of going under water next time. 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, any dogs whose names begin with B are unique!. Look forward to seeing the video x


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, Nicky
> 
> Ben was swimming yesterday. Silly boy is starting to enjoy having his face and head under water. He keeps sticking it under water while swimming and he comes out of the water and stands on the first step and just plops in, sinking like a rock being about a foot under the water surface. He comes up, not having swallowed any water and comes out and does it again. I think he will eventually start swimming under water, LOL. I wonder is something went wrong and there is a fish relative somewhere in the blood line? LOL Of course, he still does his flying leaps into the water as well
> 
> I will try to get a video of him plopping in the water with the purpose of going under water next time.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody



Yea, Bentley is crazy about submerging his head under water. It is like, I can't get my head too wet dad. He is not as cool as Ben in that he only has a 8 inch deep pool but he seems good with that. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Hey as long as they can splash and get wet, the pool size does not matter


----------



## Tennyson

Benny is really enjoying his life.
What a beautiful boy!


----------



## KathyL

You have a lovely pool. I cannot believe that Ben did not jump the fence to get into the pool!! 

He is beautiful and most important so loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's funny, going underwater, Ben is a diver in making.
I throw treats in Charlie's pool and he doesn't know how to pick them up, but wont give up so I have to take them out for him. :doh:

You guys enjoy the summer!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks all  

Velinka, thanks, I hope you are enjoying your summer as well  Too funny with Charlie, I think he needs Ben to show him how it is done


----------



## cgriffin

Well, broke down and decided to post a couple of recent photos - I do love this silly boy 
If he is stacking in the photos - he does that on his own, I guess he knows he is pretty darn cute and handsome, LOL.


----------



## Daisy123

He definitely is very handsome!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

We need a BPAF (Benny's Pool Adventures Fix)!. Have a great weekend, hugs and treats sent from your UK Fan club x


----------



## Harleysmum

Have said it before but god he's gorgeous!


----------



## HolDaisy

Benny boy, you are SO handsome!


----------



## HopeMakes5

What an absolutely gorgeous boy! Thanks for sharing his sweet pictures!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies!
No pool videos right this minute because Ben has red irritated swim ears again and is on ear drops. He is content with his kiddie pool right now but he still gives it a try and runs to the gate 

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## hubbub

Hoping Ben's ears clear up quickly :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thank you, Ladies!
> No pool videos right this minute because Ben has red irritated swim ears again and is on ear drops. He is content with his kiddie pool right now but he still gives it a try and runs to the gate
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody


I just saw the video on Facebook, I hope Benny's ears clear up soon x


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Benny and Family, hope you all have a great weekend, hugs and kisses from your UK fan club x


----------



## JHSpraggins

What a handsome guy you have!


----------



## Christen113

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Benny's ears are a little better and that you and your boys are having a nice weekend.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you 

Well, his ear was all better and after swimming a few times - back to red and irritated - so no swimming again for a few days. 
I decided to cut of the pool pump while Ben swims, since he is so attracted to the jets and sticks his head repeatedly under water getting more water blasting into his ears. I hope that will do the trick with no jets present. 

The Benny is 21 months old today, looking so grown up and serious! But he is still my fun loving puppy, LOL. 

I hope everybody is having a good weekend


----------



## Daisy123

He is so beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 21months Benny, I can't believe how quickly the time has gone, hope you and your family are having a great Sunday x


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi to Benny and Family!.


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner

Beautiful Pup


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is 22 months old today - time races by, the Benny will be 2 years old in a couple of months, sigh.....my baby has grown up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ben is such a handsome boy, hard to believe he will be turning 2 in a few months.


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe he's nearly 2! What a handsome boy! I know he's helped bring some love and laughter to your home


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 22 months Benny, you are such a special boy. Thanks for cheering us up tonight, love and hugs from us all x


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a handsome boy! I can't believe that little baby Benny is almost 2 and Sammy almost 3 - where has the time gone?!


----------



## cgriffin

Swimming season will soon be over. 
A bit overcast today, here and there the sun comes out for a couple of minutes. 
By the end of the week we are expecting much cooler temperatures, so we just might have to close the pool on the coming weekend.

I let Ben swim today, giving in to his whining and standing outside waiting for me, LOL. 

I took this photo last week when Ben was waiting for his pool session


----------



## HolDaisy

Ben is so handsome! I don't think I've ever known a dog that loves swimming quite as much as Ben


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, he's just so gorgeous we'll miss Bennys pool adventures!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks! He is going to miss swimming. I won't be able to let him on the pool deck without a leash once it is covered up. I just know he would jump right onto the cover!

I also posted this photo to cheer you up, Nicky. 

To Ben, swimming is serious business - he always looks so serious when he wants to swim, LOL.


----------



## tessmk

Now that's one heck of a handsome boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi to you all, hoping Benny has found something else to keep him busy now that his pool adventures are over. Bigs hugs sent x.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Nicky. We have been spending even more time outside playing and Dachsi is playing more again as well. So. we are keeping the Benny busy 

Funny story, Saturday we closed the pool and Ben and Dachsi were watching us from the sunroom deck. Later that day, I took Ben and Dachsi on leash to the pool deck. Ben lunged towards the water and I stopped him and told him that 'look, no water'. I had dropped Dachsi's leash since Dachsi has never shown interest in the pool at all. Out of the corner of my eye I see movement and I just see Dachsi leaping into the pool. Silly boy was plopping down on to of the cover and walking around. I was so shocked! The leash was still hanging over the side so I grabbed it and dragged Mr. D. back out. Silly boy! He has never done that in the almost 5 years we have him. Mind blowing, LOL. Luckily, those pool covers are sturdy and held in place with a wire cord and clips on the sides. 

Anyway, Mr. Benny has been running outside to go swimming and staring at the covered pool. I think it will be a while before he gives up. It was cold over the weekend with first frost but it is suppose to get really warm this week. He will be more determined to swim, poor Benny! 

Here are a couple of photos I took of the boys latter part of the week


----------



## cgriffin

Hm, did not upload my photo files.......... tried again and won't do it. Sorry no photos :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cgriffin said:


> To Ben, swimming is serious business - he always looks so serious when he wants to swim, LOL.


I know that look, my Remy has it too. Swimming is very serious business for our boys. 

Poor Ben, I know he'll be missing swimming, sure he doesn't understand why he can't swim when he sees his pool right in front of him everyday. 

That's so funny about Dachsi checking it out.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thank you, Nicky. We have been spending even more time outside playing and Dachsi is playing more again as well. So. we are keeping the Benny busy
> 
> Funny story, Saturday we closed the pool and Ben and Dachsi were watching us from the sunroom deck. Later that day, I took Ben and Dachsi on leash to the pool deck. Ben lunged towards the water and I stopped him and told him that 'look, no water'. I had dropped Dachsi's leash since Dachsi has never shown interest in the pool at all. Out of the corner of my eye I see movement and I just see Dachsi leaping into the pool. Silly boy was plopping down on to of the cover and walking around. I was so shocked! The leash was still hanging over the side so I grabbed it and dragged Mr. D. back out. Silly boy! He has never done that in the almost 5 years we have him. Mind blowing, LOL. Luckily, those pool covers are sturdy and held in place with a wire cord and clips on the sides.
> 
> Anyway, Mr. Benny has been running outside to go swimming and staring at the covered pool. I think it will be a while before he gives up. It was cold over the weekend with first frost but it is suppose to get really warm this week. He will be more determined to swim, poor Benny!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos I took of the boys latter part of the week


That's funny, Mr D is full of surprises, hoping you all have a great week!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 2nd Birthday Benny, we hope you have a wonderful day with your lovely family. Thank you so much for making us laugh and smile. Lots of love from your number one fansxxxxx


:--heart::--heart::--heart::You_Rock_:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 2nd Birthday sweet Ben, we love you so much!​ ​ :kiss:arty:arty2:arty2:arty2:​ :artydude:artydude:artydude​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday Benny!
Have fun celebrating your big day.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies 

Happy 2nd Birthday to my Benny, our little sunshine, love you to pieces 

His birthday photo - well one of them, LOL. He was not thrilled with the birthday hat but was a good sport. 

He got his first present, will space them out throughout the day as not to overwhelm him and I am baking him some cookies


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The look on Benny's face is priceless.........
He'll forget all about the hat and picture session as soon as he sees his b'day presents. 
Have fun today.


----------



## solinvictus

Happy Birthday Ben! Looks like Mommy has your day all planned filled with yummy treats and surprises. Have fun sweet boy.


----------



## rabernet

Happy birthday handsome boy! You are one of my favorites!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great day beautiful boy  I LOVE your birthday bandana!


----------



## Doug

We hope that handsomous maximus Benny boy and his family have the best time celebrating this very special birthday!!
Thank you for sharing your beautiful boy with us, he bring so much joy and love to so many.


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday Beautiful Ben!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Ben!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Ben. Hard to believe you're two already.


----------



## cgriffin

A big woof and a thank you from the birthday boy 

Ben is sleeping, the festivities wore him out and we just came back from a last walk for tonight as well. 

Ben loved all his presents and his birthday cupcake and biscuits. I wanted to get a little video of him eating his cake but that did not work out. But, at least I got a photo of his cake before consumption LOL.


----------



## swishywagga

Wow, look at those beautiful biscuits and cake. I'm so glad you all had a great day celebrating Bennys Birthday. I think the festivities should carry on for a little longer though!. What presents did he get?. Please pass on special cuddles to both your boys if they've recovered from the celebrations x


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Nicky!

Those cupcakes and cookies were Apple, Cheese and Bacon flavor. Mr. Ben thinks he can sit pretty and constantly beg for more, LOL. NO, Ben, we don't need you to get fat, haha.

He got stuffies: a cow, a doggie and a turtle. Dachsi got small stuffies that were doggies. 

Here is a photo I took on Sunday, he looks like a fluffy teddy bear on there


----------



## swishywagga

Aw!!!
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## alphadude

Happy birthday Ben. He is an extremely handsome and photogenic boy!

He is also a dead ringer for my younger guy Angus ("Puffy").


----------



## alphadude

cgriffin said:


> Wishing everybody a fun filled Memorial Day weekend
> 
> Ben sure is having fun


Was scrolling back through this thread and saw the pics of Ben launching into the pool. Very cool. We have a similar setup with an above ground pool with the "wedding cake" stairs. A&A love it! Just closed my pool about a week ago (here in NY) and my neighbors think I'm a bit eccentric. lol I leave it open for the boys to swim in as long as is practical. I actually think I jumped the gun a bit this year as the temps have been unseasonably warm lately - 60+ degrees.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks! We closed the pool in the third October week, I believe. That was late for us this year, but it has been mild again here as well, but not mild enough to keep the water temps up above 68. I won't close till the water temp stays below 68.
I am just glad I closed before the leaves all fell into the pool, haha.


----------



## alphadude

cgriffin said:


> Thanks! We closed the pool in the third October week, I believe. That was late for us this year, but it has been mild again here as well, but not mild enough to keep the water temps up above 68. I won't close till the water temp stays below 68.
> I am just glad I closed before the leaves all fell into the pool, haha.


Yes the leaves were my primary concern as well. 

Why the concern about water temperature if you don't mind me asking?

My two guys swim all year in the saltwater bay a few short blocks from me. January or July seems to make no difference to them. Actually the water is really still pretty warm in the bay considering it is the middle of November in NY 

I estimate it to be around 70 degrees at least. I have been wading in it as recently as yesterday.


----------



## cgriffin

The concern with water temp is when closing and putting the winter cover on. If the water in the above ground pool is 68 or higher, the chances are that the water will be green when opening the pool the following year in the spring. Same thing, when the outside temp starts staying in the 70s in spring, the pool is openend before it gets too warm and the cover heats up the water to a point, where it will be green.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's lovely birthday picture, lol. At least he stayed still, Charlie is acting like a wild horse if you try to put something on his head

Birthday cupcake and biscuits are yummy.


----------



## Resident Eric

so pretty!!


----------



## Bentman2

Sorry big Ben, I just saw your 2nd Birthday Party post. You're such a handsome dude. Hope you had all your girlfriends over for cake and ice cream.


----------



## Daisy123

Happy (belated) Birthday handsome Ben!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi to you all, I hope that Benny has been helping with all the Christmas preparations, carefully organised by the very sensible Mr D of course!.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for stopping by, Nicky 

The boys sure are interested in all the packages arriving in the mail - that they are not allowed to peek in, haha. Santa Paws has been busy 

No tree up yet - actually it would drive me crazy if I had my tree up already, LOL. I will wait till the weekend before Christmas to put it up, I usually do. 

In Germany, I grew up with the tree being put up the day of Christmas Eve and it stayed up till around the 6th of January. Well, I won't leave my tree up this long anymore. 

Here are some of my favorite photos of Ben and Dachsi I took this week. No santa hat photo yet - I will see if I can get some by Christmas, haha.

Have a great weekend Nicky and whoever is reading this


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your handsome boys.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Sandy, same to you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you Christa!


----------



## Harleysmum

cgriffin said:


> In Germany, I grew up with the tree being put up the day of Christmas Eve and it stayed up till around the 6th of January. Well, I won't leave my tree up this long anymore.


At last someone doing it absolutely correctly. up on Christmas Eve, down on 6th January - the twelve days of Christmas. In Australia everyone seems to put their trees up at the end of November. I have been moaning about it for over 40 years! Have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## swishywagga

Harleysmum said:


> At last someone doing it absolutely correctly. up on Christmas Eve, down on 6th January - the twelve days of Christmas. In Australia everyone seems to put their trees up at the end of November. I have been moaning about it for over 40 years! Have a lovely Christmas.


Beautiful photos of your two gorgeous boys Christa. When I was growing up we always put our tree up just a couple of days before Christmas and took it down around the 6th, it's a shame that so many of the old traditions have been forgotten. Merry Christmas!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks you all  Merry Christmas to you ladies as well 

Been braving Christmas shopping traffic today - shopping for hubby is done - at last, LOL.


----------



## rabernet

I so love seeing pictures of your beautiful boys! 

I have a 56 year old boyfriend, who is a kid at Christmas and insists that the tree is put up on Thanksgiving day. His birthday is also a week before Christmas, so the Christmas season is his favorite time of year. 

Anyway - I'm always excited when I see updates to your thread, hoping for more pictures of your handsome boys!


----------



## *Laura*

Beautiful pictures Christa. Ben is so handsome and I've always had a soft spot for Dachsi. Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year sweet Ben from Charlie and his family to yours.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you as well 

I actually put up the tree yesterday - rainy day, perfect time haha.

I took some photos but the boys wanted no part in it, sigh...

I hope to eventually get some photos of them both, haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas Christa!

Your tree is beautiful and your house looks so festive.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Merry Christmas Sandy


----------



## rabernet

Gorgeous tree! I want to come to your house and kick back with a steaming cup of cocoa, lights out except the tree and just sit quietly staring at it!


----------



## cgriffin

Okay, turned the lights off for you, haha. Sorry, still light outside


----------



## rabernet

cgriffin said:


> Okay, turned the lights off for you, haha. Sorry, still light outside


Happy sigh!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and an even better New Year. Thank you Benny and Dachsi for making us smile you are a gift. Have a wonderful time, love and hugs from your Number One Fans in the UK x


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Nicky! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, hugging you tightly and Ben and Dachsi send puppy kisses


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much Christa xxx


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2016 

Two little Santas were not too thrilled with the Santa hats, Dachsi's was too big, LOL. Ben decided "okay, smile and hope it is over soon", hahaha


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, great photos, Merry Christmas! x


----------



## rabernet

Handsome boys! Just ask your mommy to turn out the lights so you can stare at your pretty tree! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Doug

MERRY Christmas guys! 
Wishing you great joy and merriment and lots of fun in 2016


----------



## Bentman2

We love Ben. Merry Christmas from Bentley to Ben.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos! Merry Christmas to you all, hope that you had a lovely day and best wishes for the new year


----------



## swishywagga

I can't believe I haven't visited The Benny thread since Christmas, shame on me.!. Thinking of you all and looking forward to spring and the better weather, pool adventures and brilliant videos, hugs and lots of love sent from me (Your Official UK Fan club)!.


----------



## cgriffin

No biggy, Nicky! I have not visited the thread either - I am not on often anymore. 
I had vowed months ago not to post any more photos since I was so disappointed with GRF, I guess I broke my own rules and posted since.
So, breaking it again, here are a couple of photos of my two boys I took this morning. 
I hope you are having a good start into the new week


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, they're lovely photos, hope you have a great week too!


----------



## Daisy123

Love the pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy

Your boys are so handsome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nice to see you again Christa. I'm glad you decided to break your own rule, I always enjoy seeing pictures of your handsome boys.
They look great as always.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Christa just wanted to say hi to you, Benny and Mr D, hope you all have a great weekend together!.:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Nicky. I hope you have a great weekend as well


----------



## Harleysmum

Can't wait for your pool opening. Please, please, please can we have a video. Just love your boy and his first swim of the year!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also wishing you and the boys a nice weekend. I also can't wait to see Ben swimming again this summer  he loves the water more than any other dog I know!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Ladies 

Spring is finally making an appearance around here - I just hope it stays that way. 
I wish there was a way to upload my videos without having to go through youtube - I have had difficulties but I will try again once the time comes.

I figure some time next month will be pool opening. Ben often stands at the pool deck and longingly stands there and stares at the pool cover. 

Here is one of the latest photos of Ben  

Wishing everybody a great weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww handsome Ben, I can just picture him staring at the pool. 
Won't be too much longer Benny and you can dive in and have fun. 

Have a great weekend Christa and boys.


----------



## Panama Rob

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Ben is such a hunk. Don't worry Ben, we are counting down too!


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and I decided to check in and see what's new and post a few comments.
Last week, spring arrived and even a touch of summer with one day of 85 degrees. No wonder Ben thought he could go swimming, LOL. 
Well, today we are back to winter with highs in the 40s and have a freeze advisory again till Monday. Not good for my peonies peeking out of the ground, will have to cover them up. 
Good news, this week it will get warmer again - more spring like.

Here is a photo of Ben when we were out in the yard playing. That is a crushed milk jug in the photo - Ben loves playing with milk jugs 

Wishing everybody a great weekend and hopfully spring for all


----------



## SheetsSM

My goodness he has grown into such a handsome boy! In my head he's always a puppy, so blown away with how mature he is now.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Benny you're looking wonderful as always, we are so looking forward to following your pool adventures, keeping everything crossed that it won't be long, say hi to your mom and Mr D for me, love and hugs sent from your number one fans x


----------



## HolDaisy

So handsome! Can't wait for your swimming videos 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy123

He is such a cutie pie! We love seeing updates on Ben!


----------



## cgriffin

Last Sunday was the day, Ben got to swim for the first time this season. He sure had a blast 

Here is the video link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqR7DExwrTU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely wonderful, Benny you're such a tonic!. He's so happy Christa what an amazing life he has and he just gets cuter every time I see him x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The first swim of the year is always the best, that is one happy boy.


----------



## Bentman2

cgriffin said:


> Last Sunday was the day, Ben got to swim for the first time this season. He sure had a blast
> 
> Here is the video link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqR7DExwrTU&feature=youtu.be



Ben is too funny. Don't dare get in between him and the pool. What makes him swim like that, at first. Looks like he is trying to stand up on the water? Is that because he has not gotten used to the motion of swimming yet? Bentley does that to when he first gets in.


----------



## Harleysmum

Always love watching him swim. He loves it so!


----------



## cgriffin

Bentman2, that is the excitement phase splashing around. Ben and Bentley are so overly excited and happy when first getting into the water, they splash around like children do. And that almost standing up comes with the splashing since it is not a swimming motion and the hind end is lower at that point. 

Thanks everybody! Ben got to swim the past three days- storms in the forecast for today, so no swimming today. But, no biggy, we have such a long swimming season ahead of us.


----------



## Neeko13

I just got done catching up on Ben....42 pages!!! Whew....love all his pics, antics, and videos with his brother Dachi.... :: I love how much he loves to swim....amazing.,... I still see sooo much of Neeko in him, or visa versa...,.here are some pics of Neeko lately..,. I will be sure to check this thread more often...:doh: Have fun swimming buddy!!! :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for catching up on Ben's thread. It is hard to believe that he is almost 2.5 years old already.

I cannot see your photos for some reason


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for catching up on Ben's thread. It is hard to believe that he is almost 2.5 years old already.

I cannot see your photos for some reason


----------



## cgriffin

Ugh, double post and it won't let me edit. I guess GRF is experiencing problems today.


----------



## Amystelter

Love that dive!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you!

I was able to see the photos of Neeko now - beautiful boy


----------

